# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Article about Women in the Linux community

## ndefontenay

Hi.

Since a couple of days I was wondering about women in the linux community. My wife and daughter using it, I was wondering how far and how extended is the involvement of women in linux so I started browsing around and I was very happy to see that it goes pretty well. 

It's not a very complete article in the sense that I didn't mention every resources available online for women. This forum and others do it better than me.

So here goes

----------


## uRock

My wife happily dual boots and usually boots Ubuntu.

----------


## ndefontenay

Yeah. Me too  :Smile:

----------


## Imxset21

I've found that a lot of my relatives have Ubuntu-fever; my aunt, who has a PhD in Computational Linguistics, boots Ubuntu religiously, and got her husband to dual-boot it on his XP machine.

It's hilarious because my cousins are still playing with old macs and they keep asking my aunt when she's going to buy them a computer "just like" hers. They're jealous of her Ubuntu...

----------

